# Doubling time question/ HCG



## Jaycrew

Hi Ladies,

I apologize if I tick anyone off for posting this here but - I would imagine that many of you would be able to help me with this. :flower: so I come bringing Peace :) 

I have a set of twin boys 5 1/2 yrs old. Never had beta to compare because they were confirmed via u/s @ 5wks with showing sacs and 12 wks they were officially confirmed via u/s.

This time -I found out I was for sure prego at 7 dpo. 

I had a HCG done at *11 dpo 124* 
then *17 Dpo 1,226 @ 5pm *
then again on *19dpo @11am and it more than doubled to 4,572*. 

Its not the numbers Im worried about - Its the doubling time. I know once you reach 1000-1200, the numbers take about 72-96 hrs to increase. They don't double as fast they slow down. My doubling time is about 22.12 hrs on that last one. I really cannot shake this feeling - my first ob appt is on 02/12/2014 at which point he will do an ultrasound. I cant get in sooner, but this is driving me nuts. I know its a blessing with one or two or more but I mean - I'm scared. This is just me being honest. I know how hard it was with my twins on my body. Im sorry Im just having a very real moment right now. 
Any experiences that you can share would be great. The thing that is keeping me boarder line sane is that I know the numbers dont mean a lot. 

Thank you ladies! xoxoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jaycrew said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I apologize if I tick anyone off for posting this here but - I would imagine that many of you would be able to help me with this. :flower: so I come bringing Peace :)
> 
> I have a set of twin boys 5 1/2 yrs old. Never had beta to compare because they were confirmed via u/s @ 5wks with showing sacs and 12 wks they were officially confirmed via u/s.
> 
> This time -I found out I was for sure prego at 7 dpo.
> 
> I had a HCG done at *11 dpo 124*
> then *17 Dpo 1,226 @ 5pm *
> then again on *19dpo @11am and it more than doubled to 4,572*.
> 
> Its not the numbers Im worried about - Its the doubling time. I know once you reach 1000-1200, the numbers take about 72-96 hrs to increase. They don't double as fast they slow down. My doubling time is about 22.12 hrs on that last one. I really cannot shake this feeling - my first ob appt is on 02/12/2014 at which point he will do an ultrasound. I cant get in sooner, but this is driving me nuts. I know its a blessing with one or two or more but I mean - I'm scared. This is just me being honest. I know how hard it was with my twins on my body. Im sorry Im just having a very real moment right now.
> Any experiences that you can share would be great. The thing that is keeping me boarder line sane is that I know the numbers dont mean a lot.
> 
> Thank you ladies! xoxoxo


Your initial # for being 7dpo is a little on the high side but not completely out there.

The time between the first and second draw at a doubling rate of every 43.6 hours is about standard for a singleton or a twin pregnancy.

The 3rd draw there was quite the jump with a doubling time of 25 hours which is fantastic.


While you probably know that HCG is not indicative of a twin pregnancy and only an u/s would tell you for sure.

I think more than likely you have a singleton but the extreme # jump after you crossed the 1200 HCG level normally takes much longer to double up to 72 hours. Maybe you had an egg split and the # multiplied!

It's just fun to speculate ;) Youre welcome to ask ANYTHING here dont worry about it. I am curious though to find out can you update us when you know?


Edited: After re reading your post I realize I reiterated information you already knew DUH!! Was trying to be helpful but obviously didn't follow through with your whole post ;)


----------



## Jaycrew

I also just wanted to add that I went on to this site and my numbers are a little about the range for my days passed LMP. The last is definitely over the range. When they tried to do an u/s the other day they said it was too early to see based on my cycle. But at 1200 they should have been able to see something? They did the last test to rule out an ectopic. That Dr (not my ob) wants me to come in and do an u/s on Tuesday. But determined the pregnancy is def not ectopic.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jaycrew said:


> I also just wanted to add that I went on to this site and my numbers are a little about the range for my days passed LMP. The last is definitely over the range. When they tried to do an u/s the other day they said it was too early to see based on my cycle. But at 1200 they should have been able to see something? They did the last test to rule out an ectopic. That Dr (not my ob) wants me to come in and do an u/s on Tuesday. But determined the pregnancy is def not ectopic.

They tried to locate my pregnancy (not this one) at around 1100 HCG and couldnt find it. At that time I was told the magic # was 1500. But I bet it varies based upon the equipment and such. They were concerned the pregnancy I had to was EP.. Your numbers seem way to steady and in the right direction for you to have had any EP threat.

My twin BFP came at 7DPO as well and confirmed at the doctors 9DPO with an HCG of 294. had I had the blood test at 7DPO it should of been around 124 I would assume.


----------



## Jaycrew

~Brandy~ said:


> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I apologize if I tick anyone off for posting this here but - I would imagine that many of you would be able to help me with this. :flower: so I come bringing Peace :)
> 
> I have a set of twin boys 5 1/2 yrs old. Never had beta to compare because they were confirmed via u/s @ 5wks with showing sacs and 12 wks they were officially confirmed via u/s.
> 
> This time -I found out I was for sure prego at 7 dpo.
> 
> I had a HCG done at *11 dpo 124*
> then *17 Dpo 1,226 @ 5pm *
> then again on *19dpo @11am and it more than doubled to 4,572*.
> 
> Its not the numbers Im worried about - Its the doubling time. I know once you reach 1000-1200, the numbers take about 72-96 hrs to increase. They don't double as fast they slow down. My doubling time is about 22.12 hrs on that last one. I really cannot shake this feeling - my first ob appt is on 02/12/2014 at which point he will do an ultrasound. I cant get in sooner, but this is driving me nuts. I know its a blessing with one or two or more but I mean - I'm scared. This is just me being honest. I know how hard it was with my twins on my body. Im sorry Im just having a very real moment right now.
> Any experiences that you can share would be great. The thing that is keeping me boarder line sane is that I know the numbers dont mean a lot.
> 
> Thank you ladies! xoxoxo
> 
> 
> Your initial # for being 7dpo is a little on the high side but not completely out there.
> 
> The time between the first and second draw at a doubling rate of every 43.6 hours is about standard for a singleton or a twin pregnancy.
> 
> The 3rd draw there was quite the jump with a doubling time of 25 hours which is fantastic.
> 
> 
> While you probably know that HCG is not indicative of a twin pregnancy and only an u/s would tell you for sure.
> 
> I think more than likely you have a singleton but the extreme # jump after you crossed the 1200 HCG level normally takes much longer to double up to 72 hours. Maybe you had an egg split and the # multiplied!
> 
> It's just fun to speculate ;) Youre welcome to ask ANYTHING here dont worry about it. I am curious though to find out can you update us when you know?
> 
> 
> Edited: After re reading your post I realize I reiterated information you already knew DUH!! Was trying to be helpful but obviously didn't follow through with your whole post ;)Click to expand...


Your theory def made me LOL at work!!! Whats so funny to me is that I said ok the numbers between the 1st and 2nd are about the same for both singleton and twin, but still a little high. Now heres the thing when I called for the last result I though she would say like a 75-85% increase not even double, when she told me that I was so happy at first but then I said "holy- $$$$ - I was floored once I realized how quick it jumped.

But - the theory about the egg split later is DEF A GOOD AND FUN one!!!! LOL - I think I'm going to let this Dr do the ultrasound on Tuesday and then follow up with my reg OB. 
Im still tickled by your theory. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! It really makes a lot of sense though.

And thank you for welcoming me! And no worries about the "reiteration". LOL, Its normal for me I do the same thing... I go back and say "oh " lol


----------



## Jaycrew

~Brandy~ said:


> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> I also just wanted to add that I went on to this site and my numbers are a little about the range for my days passed LMP. The last is definitely over the range. When they tried to do an u/s the other day they said it was too early to see based on my cycle. But at 1200 they should have been able to see something? They did the last test to rule out an ectopic. That Dr (not my ob) wants me to come in and do an u/s on Tuesday. But determined the pregnancy is def not ectopic.
> 
> They tried to locate my pregnancy (not this one) at around 1100 HCG and couldnt find it. At that time I was told the magic # was 1500. But I bet it varies based upon the equipment and such. They were concerned the pregnancy I had to was EP.. Your numbers seem way to steady and in the right direction for you to have had any EP threat.
> 
> My twin BFP came at 7DPO as well and confirmed at the doctors 9DPO with an HCG of 294. had I had the blood test at 7DPO it should of been around 124 I would assume.Click to expand...

Yes- They said the same - 1500!!! was the magic number. That brought me some reassurance but of course I worried a little until the last HCG. Now Im worried about other things lol. 

I see your having twin girls - that's awesome! I always wanted twin girls. I love my boys though they are just adorable! It's so much love - you will for sure enjoy them!!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Jaycrew said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> I also just wanted to add that I went on to this site and my numbers are a little about the range for my days passed LMP. The last is definitely over the range. When they tried to do an u/s the other day they said it was too early to see based on my cycle. But at 1200 they should have been able to see something? They did the last test to rule out an ectopic. That Dr (not my ob) wants me to come in and do an u/s on Tuesday. But determined the pregnancy is def not ectopic.
> 
> They tried to locate my pregnancy (not this one) at around 1100 HCG and couldnt find it. At that time I was told the magic # was 1500. But I bet it varies based upon the equipment and such. They were concerned the pregnancy I had to was EP.. Your numbers seem way to steady and in the right direction for you to have had any EP threat.
> 
> My twin BFP came at 7DPO as well and confirmed at the doctors 9DPO with an HCG of 294. had I had the blood test at 7DPO it should of been around 124 I would assume.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- They said the same - 1500!!! was the magic number. That brought me some reassurance but of course I worried a little until the last HCG. Now Im worried about other things lol.
> 
> I see your having twin girls - that's awesome! I always wanted twin girls. I love my boys though they are just adorable! It's so much love - you will for sure enjoy them!!Click to expand...

I wish I had more experience with this topic.. but where I'm from, we only get one hcg to confirm a pregnancy. It may be different for seeing a fertility specialist, but I don't know. I've only seen hcgs done to help rule out ectopics or failing pregnancies.

This is all interesting to me... Congrats on your pregnancy!! Be sure to update us on how many are seen on your us! ;)


----------



## Jaycrew

RunningMomOf3 said:


> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> I also just wanted to add that I went on to this site and my numbers are a little about the range for my days passed LMP. The last is definitely over the range. When they tried to do an u/s the other day they said it was too early to see based on my cycle. But at 1200 they should have been able to see something? They did the last test to rule out an ectopic. That Dr (not my ob) wants me to come in and do an u/s on Tuesday. But determined the pregnancy is def not ectopic.
> 
> They tried to locate my pregnancy (not this one) at around 1100 HCG and couldnt find it. At that time I was told the magic # was 1500. But I bet it varies based upon the equipment and such. They were concerned the pregnancy I had to was EP.. Your numbers seem way to steady and in the right direction for you to have had any EP threat.
> 
> My twin BFP came at 7DPO as well and confirmed at the doctors 9DPO with an HCG of 294. had I had the blood test at 7DPO it should of been around 124 I would assume.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- They said the same - 1500!!! was the magic number. That brought me some reassurance but of course I worried a little until the last HCG. Now Im worried about other things lol.
> 
> I see your having twin girls - that's awesome! I always wanted twin girls. I love my boys though they are just adorable! It's so much love - you will for sure enjoy them!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had more experience with this topic.. but where I'm from, we only get one hcg to confirm a pregnancy. It may be different for seeing a fertility specialist, but I don't know. I've only seen hcgs done to help rule out ectopics or failing pregnancies.
> 
> This is all interesting to me... Congrats on your pregnancy!! Be sure to update us on how many are seen on your us! ;)Click to expand...

Yes - I definitely will update! :D there may be someone like me in the future with the same concern. I'm always curious about an outcome. :D Thank you luv!!! xoxoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats on your pregnancy and your twin boys!! I can't wait to hear the outcome of everything. You could be double blessed with twins again. :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MrsC8776 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy and your twin boys!! I can't wait to hear the outcome of everything. You could be double blessed with twins again. :winkwink:

Yep! We have some twin moms on here with 2 sets :happydance: Not sure how I would handle that but sounds interesting :dohh:


----------



## PinkPeony

It's a definite possibility if you're someone that double ovulates. Looking forward to hearing about the ultrasound. Congrats!


----------



## HappiestMom

I dont remember my numbers for whatever reason I didnt go crazy with the boys and remember those things like I did with LO lol lol but I cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Jaycrew

Thank you Ladies! I cant wait to see the outcome myself lol - geesh!! LOL ;) keep you ladies posted!!


----------



## HappiestMom

is ur scan still scheduled for tues?


----------



## Jaycrew

it is but - I am really debating if I want to go. Because the Dr who its with is not an ob hes just a gyn specialist. And my Dr (ob/gyn does them as part of the visit so Im debating to wait until the 12th , but i need to make up my mind soon lol. Uuugh. Im thinking I still maybe a tad early to see fully.


----------



## ~Brandy~

You would be able to tell easily on an u/s if you were having twins at this point. Even the untrained eye :)


----------



## Jaycrew

yeah- my boys my old Dr back home saw them at 5 +5. But he wanted to wait until 12 wks to confirm and he did lol - he's so stubborn but thorough. Brandy - your making me thing about going now! LOL

Forgot --and Im actually 5+7 I think as of today. Based on LMP.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The suspense would kill me for sure haha


----------



## Jaycrew

it honest to God is!! LOL- ugh decisions. I think I should have made up my mind by 2. lol


----------



## HappiestMom

id have to go...lol..couldnt handle not going lol... when is the earliest you would know if you dont go tomorrow?


----------



## Jaycrew

ok- so im going ... I dont know why im nervous. : /


----------



## Jaycrew

it would be the 12th. I honestly can wait but-- why not. I just told my job Im coming in late tomorrow so- here we go count down begins... now you know if they tell me one- then i will be fine - but if they say oh we cant really tell... umm I'm going to kindly let them know they better be able to tell! LOL


----------



## Jaycrew

Just got my next beta and it was 9113. SO eeh - I dont think that the doubling time was too big like last time. It was 72 hrs. I know at the last range its about 72-96 hrs and after 6K it starts slowing down to 96 hrs... - I dont think thats too concerning.


----------



## HappiestMom

totally still stalking lol


----------



## Jaycrew

Ok so here's my update, ultrasound confirmed I am 6 wks preggers with one yolk sac and one fetal pole showing, and a precious flickering heart. Only one! Lol but I'm not leaving this forum! I love it, I feel like with my twins I finally have ladies I can relate to and offer some insight as well n get some advice, even though my babies are 6 lol. Xoxo thank u soooooo much ladies!!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

awww....Ive been busy all day here with no nurse for B and then the boys had breakdowns right around time for dinner prep of course haha..so I didnt get on till just now...but so glad there is a happy healthy little bean!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats! You're welcome here anytime


----------



## PinkPeony

We can definitely benefit from your experience! Congrats on your healthy bean!


----------



## Jaycrew

Hey Ladies - I just found this forum again LOL- im slow- I couldn't remember how to get to it-until I diligently stalked ;) 

Hope everyone is wonderful!

I wanted to keep you all updated as I have my first ob appt today which will consist of an u/S. I am 10 wks. The last time I saw I was 6 wks and we saw a fetal pole - Im huge look about 4 mos- but I take into consideration that this is because I am not a first timer. I'm still skeptical about it being a multiple pregnancy so today will confirm without a doubt who'sin my uterus lol- I included a pic of my bump so you can see the cause for concern. This pregnancy is so different. as long as health is great with baby and me- Im ok. ;) ttyl tonight


----------



## Jaycrew

first is sucked in - second is regular :haha:
 



Attached Files:







suckedin10wk.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









out10wks.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jaycrew

So I went to get US, Dr did exam n immediately said u are bigger than what I thought so he says well let's see what that's about - he thought twins as well lol - only one for sure popped up. Guess we fooled him too. One baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappiestMom

aww yep def one still but congrats! glad it all looked well


----------



## Jaycrew

For sure mrsjerome thank u babes, how are u n the kiddies doing?


----------



## HappiestMom

we are all good...B had a huge breakthrough with a new therapist and we found out she can work switches and use toys specially made for that....she turned a fan on..a ladybug that moves..she squeezed fingers to show what she liked to do in the swing..so we are super excited..and the boys are getting big and doing good for the most part with sleeping


----------

